# In 1914 the population of palestine was



## theliq (Aug 11, 2011)

650,000 Muslim ARABS

 81,000  Christian ARABS

  59,000   JEWS
Some recent pro-Jewish Commentaters are attempting to reverse these figures on this site

Naughty Naughty..........I'm theliq.......time to get real and cut the BULL


----------



## BoycottTheday (Aug 11, 2011)

Do you live there? Just wait till those there tell you how to live. See how you like it then.


----------



## BoycottTheday (Aug 11, 2011)

I got a great idea, if your family wasnt in the usa before 1914, get the fuck out.


----------



## theliq (Aug 11, 2011)

No I don't but have been there a couple of times.....I'd dislike to be a Palestinian living there though,talk about 3rd class citizens in their own land.theliq





BoycottTheday said:


> Do you live there? Just wait till those there tell you how to live. See how you like it then.


----------



## theliq (Aug 11, 2011)

If you talking to me,then you want to watch your MOUTH


BoycottTheday said:


> I got a great idea, if your family wasnt in the usa before 1914, get the fuck out.


----------



## BoycottTheday (Aug 11, 2011)

Have you seen the way the palestinians live and are treated in arab countries?


----------



## Lakhota (Aug 11, 2011)

A Synopsis of the Israel/Palestine Conflict

The Origin of the Palestine-Israel Conflict

Book review: "Married to Another Man" | The Electronic Intifada

Israel/Palestine: Refugees and Ethnic Cleansing

Maps


----------



## theliq (Aug 11, 2011)

Yes I have actually,and in some Arabic cuntries they are treated much like the Israelis treat them.


BoycottTheday said:


> Have you seen the way the palestinians live and are treated in arab countries?


----------



## BoycottTheday (Aug 11, 2011)

Your post up there sounds like a threat,  i just used your logic against you,

 and you dint like it, did you?


----------



## theliq (Aug 11, 2011)

Nope,No Threat......I just deal in fact and I couldn't work out your meaning as you find it hard to elucidate properly,much like your word below "DINT" which the last time I read the dictionary meant....a blow or impression in a surface!!!!!!goodness knows what you mean?????maybe you could elucidate for me.


BoycottTheday said:


> Your post up there sounds like a threat,  i just used your logic against you,
> 
> and you dint like it, did you?


----------



## BoycottTheday (Aug 11, 2011)

Why dont you just go throw a rock at a tank, make my day.


----------



## theliq (Aug 11, 2011)

Well it's clear you are NO CEO but I think you are an interloper aka BoycottOfTheBrain


BoycottTheday said:


> Why dont you just go throw a rock at a tank, make my day.


----------



## BoycottTheday (Aug 11, 2011)

Funny, you are off topic already in your own thread.

This is a brain on liberalism people:


----------



## theliq (Aug 11, 2011)

Well I'll get back on topic,in 1948 the majority of the population of Palestine was Palestinians but I will mention that all peoples of that area got on well...it was only the emergence of the Terrorist Organization "The Zionists" that changed,the war between them and The British changed the future of the Palestinians(If you know not what happened or the dreadful implications for the Palestinians,then I suggest you read up on it).

Boycott,there is a horrible irony here........after the NAZIS had elminated every JEW their next target was the Palestinians......I wish to make it quite clear here that I support Jews/Israel but I also support the Palestinians and their wish for a homeland....its a difficult situation and whilst you have fundamentalists on both sides,who knows when there will be a lasting Peace....The ordinary families on both sides just want a peaceful life. steve,sorry for insulting you...as i think your a good bloke................Look Boycott all this conservative/liberal angst is not so important because most of us can be both at times.....especially in western democracies......you and I are NOT fundoes in any way...just saying





BoycottTheday said:


> Funny, you are off topic already in your own thread.
> 
> This is a brain on liberalism people:


----------



## The Rabbi (Aug 11, 2011)

theliq said:


> No I don't but have been there a couple of times.....I'd dislike to be a Palestinian living there though,talk about 3rd class citizens in their own land.theliq
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Palestinians in Israel enjoy political and civil rights.  What Palestinian political party exists in Jordan?
Israeli Arabs have a far higher standard of living than those across the GReen Line.


----------



## The Rabbi (Aug 11, 2011)

theliq said:


> Well I'll get back on topic,in 1948 the majority of the population of Palestine was Palestinians but I will mention that all peoples of that area got on well...it was only the emergence of the Terrorist Organization "The Zionists" that changed,the war between them and The British changed the future of the Palestinians(If you know not what happened or the dreadful implications for the Palestinians,then I suggest you read up on it).
> 
> Boycott,there is a horrible irony here........after the NAZIS had elminated every JEW their next target was the Palestinians......I wish to make it quite clear here that I support Jews/Israel but I also support the Palestinians and their wish for a homeland....its a difficult situation and whilst you have fundamentalists on both sides,who knows when there will be a lasting Peace....The ordinary families on both sides just want a peaceful life. steve,sorry for insulting you...as i think your a good bloke................Look Boycott all this conservative/liberal angst is not so important because most of us can be both at times.....especially in western democracies......you and I are NOT fundoes in any way...just saying
> 
> ...



You are full of shit.  The Nazis were friends of the Palestinians.  Here is a link with a picture of the Grand Mufti of Jerusalem meeting with Hitler.
The Mufti of Jerusalem: Architect of the Holocaust - Big Journalism


----------



## FA_Q2 (Aug 11, 2011)

theliq said:


> Well I'll get back on topic,in 1948 the majority of the population of Palestine was Palestinians but I will mention that all peoples of that area got on well...it was only the emergence of the Terrorist Organization "The Zionists" that changed,the war between them and The British changed the future of the Palestinians(If you know not what happened or the dreadful implications for the Palestinians,then I suggest you read up on it).
> 
> Boycott,there is a horrible irony here........after the NAZIS had elminated every JEW their next target was the Palestinians......I wish to make it quite clear here that I support Jews/Israel but I also support the Palestinians and their wish for a homeland....its a difficult situation and whilst you have fundamentalists on both sides,who knows when there will be a lasting Peace....The ordinary families on both sides just want a peaceful life. steve,sorry for insulting you...as i think your a good bloke................Look Boycott all this conservative/liberal angst is not so important because most of us can be both at times.....especially in western democracies......you and I are NOT fundoes in any way...just saying
> 
> ...



Perhaps the Israelis will be much more amenable if the Palestinians discontinue terrorist activities and stop launching rockets at them.  There have been NUMEROUS attempts at peace and each time they fall apart in violence.  You want to attack Israel for its actions, they pale in comparison.  The Palestinians do not want peace, they want everything and that will never happen.  Israel is not going to lose ether.  Until the Palestinians face that fact, there really is no hope there will ever be peace there.


----------



## theliq (Aug 12, 2011)

Goodness me,you talk rubbish.....the Palestinians are 3rd class citizens in their own land,I will let you know the indemic attitude the Jews have for Palestinians...in the mid sixties when Israel was building towns on the outskirts of Arab towns for example Nazereth,the Jewish new town was........wait for it...called Nazereth Elite......I think it says it all really,moreover the Israelis ensured that Israeli Palestinians had seperate buses on the route between Haifa and Nazereth...crappy old buses compared to the brand new ones   for the Jewish Israelis!!!!!!!!!and the Army were always stopping and seaching the Israeli Palestinians(mainly Christian Arabs)....I know because I was on one,all the women and children because there were NO men on the bus....were putting it mildly pushed and shoved of the bus at sub-machine point...with children and the women screaming in fear.

So when you the "apologist "try to make things appear so caring for the Palestinians under the Israeli Yoke.......you should realize that other people like myself can refute much of you say.

When the soldiers realized I was a white caucasian,they said.."You should not have taken this Bus SIR"

I replied NO,I'm glad I did,it was shocking to witness people being treated like animals...it reminded me of how the Jews were treated by those fanatical German bastards in the 30's and 40's...The Captain of the soldiers understood me completely....with a compassionate eye......he was a good man..theliq....all that glitters is not gold Rabbi,I do hope that we have peace in the middle east in my life time Rabbi,for your people and the Palestinians,which I'm sure you would concur with..Regards Steven



The Rabbi said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > No I don't but have been there a couple of times.....I'd dislike to be a Palestinian living there though,talk about 3rd class citizens in their own land.theliq
> ...


----------



## Lakhota (Aug 12, 2011)

Stop sending Israel $3 billion yearly in foreign aid, which Obama has increased to $3.075 billion yearly in 2012.

The Cost of Israel to US Taxpayers


----------



## BoycottTheday (Aug 12, 2011)

An what, give it to the BrotherHood instead?

Your Arab Spring had nothing to do with democracy did it?

 Y'all need a CluelessZone all for yourselves.


----------



## theliq (Aug 12, 2011)

Your very Uneducated on the subject Rabbi.....In fact the Zionist dealt with the NAZIS to allow Jews out of Germany(FOR A PRICE) and this association when on for a number of  years....moreover Jews helped promote concentration camps for Jew in the early days of the NAZI regime.......when the unsuspecting Jewish families arrived ..well the rest is a horrible history for the Jewish Nation...a footnote The Nazis did a promotion film on the wonderful living conditions in these camps to lull the families into a sense of false security and they travelled in passenger coaches unlike later on animal wagons....all this with the tassid approval of the Jewish collaborators.

I suggest you read more on the real fate of the Jewish people and how millions were betrayed by so many in the Christian West.

Cut the Moronic slanted one liners because you are trying to give an impression that Palestinians are bad people which they are not......tell everyone on here how so many Americans met and supported hitler including your banks etc.,also the King of England and so many others at the time.

You are a hater of the Palestinian people.

I'm theliq as always finding truth....when most bullshit...I note with interest you spell hitler with a capital h.......I proffer him NO SUCH RESPECT because I have NONE



The Rabbi said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Well I'll get back on topic,in 1948 the majority of the population of Palestine was Palestinians but I will mention that all peoples of that area got on well...it was only the emergence of the Terrorist Organization "The Zionists" that changed,the war between them and The British changed the future of the Palestinians(If you know not what happened or the dreadful implications for the Palestinians,then I suggest you read up on it).
> ...


----------



## theliq (Aug 12, 2011)

MIRROR,MIRROR on the wall,who is the most stupid of all......


BoycottTheday said:


> An what, give it to the BrotherHood instead?
> 
> Your Arab Spring had nothing to do with democracy did it?
> 
> Y'all need a CluelessZone all for yourselves.


----------



## Lovebears65 (Aug 12, 2011)

theliq said:


> Well I'll get back on topic,in 1948 the majority of the population of Palestine was Palestinians but I will mention that all peoples of that area got on well...it was only the emergence of the Terrorist Organization "The Zionists" that changed,the war between them and The British changed the future of the Palestinians(If you know not what happened or the dreadful implications for the Palestinians,then I suggest you read up on it).
> 
> Boycott,there is a horrible irony here........after the NAZIS had elminated every JEW their next target was the Palestinians......I wish to make it quite clear here that I support Jews/Israel but I also support the Palestinians and their wish for a homeland....its a difficult situation and whilst you have fundamentalists on both sides,who knows when there will be a lasting Peace....The ordinary families on both sides just want a peaceful life. steve,sorry for insulting you...as i think your a good bloke................Look Boycott all this conservative/liberal angst is not so important because most of us can be both at times.....especially in western democracies......you and I are NOT fundoes in any way...just saying
> 
> ...



If your in favor of Palestine then move there and quit  complaining about it


----------



## theliq (Aug 12, 2011)

Well the trouble with your sort of myopic comment is that you know not the minute nor the hour...in other words you are ignorant and any worthwhile discussion is I'm afraid pointless.

Your ridiculous one liner is fraught with banality,go to the naughty corner,and put on the pointy hat with the letter D clearly emblazoned on it...facing the wall of course...I'm theliq...and I stand predominate.


Lovebears65 said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Well I'll get back on topic,in 1948 the majority of the population of Palestine was Palestinians but I will mention that all peoples of that area got on well...it was only the emergence of the Terrorist Organization "The Zionists" that changed,the war between them and The British changed the future of the Palestinians(If you know not what happened or the dreadful implications for the Palestinians,then I suggest you read up on it).
> ...


----------



## CitizenPained (Aug 12, 2011)

Does someone need a history/geography lesson?

I also have a map from the late 1880s that clearly marks the Jewish Quarter of Jerusalem, where in 1914, approximately 40 per cent of the population was Jewish.

What's your point? Should we tell minorities in the U.S. to leave since they have smaller numbers?


----------



## theliq (Aug 13, 2011)

Well if you are referring to me, I believe in the Sate of Israel and a Palestinian State independent of Israeli influence....your map was not of any relevence as prior to the inception of Israel...the British were in control of the area of land that was Palestine called Palestine now Israel......so if your figure of 40% is correct it means their were 60% Arab in Jerusalem........you my friend need the HISTORY LESSON


CitizenPained said:


> Does someone need a history/geography lesson?
> 
> I also have a map from the late 1880s that clearly marks the Jewish Quarter of Jerusalem, where in 1914, approximately 40 per cent of the population was Jewish.
> 
> What's your point? Should we tell minorities in the U.S. to leave since they have smaller numbers?


----------



## California Girl (Aug 13, 2011)

theliq said:


> MIRROR,MIRROR on the wall,who is the most stupid of all......
> 
> 
> BoycottTheday said:
> ...



Look in that mirror. That guy staring back.... that's him.


----------



## gautama (Aug 13, 2011)

theliq said:


> Your very Uneducated on the subject Rabbi.....In fact the Zionist dealt with the NAZIS to allow Jews out of Germany(FOR A PRICE) and this association when on for a number of  years....moreover Jews helped promote concentration camps for Jew in the early days of the NAZI regime.......when the unsuspecting Jewish families arrived ..well the rest is a horrible history for the Jewish Nation...a footnote The Nazis did a promotion film on the wonderful living conditions in these camps to lull the families into a sense of false security and they travelled in passenger coaches unlike later on animal wagons....all this with the tassid approval of the Jewish collaborators.
> 
> I suggest you read more on the real fate of the Jewish people and how millions were betrayed by so many in the Christian West.
> 
> ...



Muslim/Palestinian Arselicker theliq,

Consider this, Muslim/Palestinian ArseLicker theliq: With regard to the fact that the area now called Palestine, and in dispute ..... was Israel's before the vast number of Jews were basically exiled from their homeland by the Romans.

After some time, that area was finally dominated by England.

Then,  England and the international community granted political sovereignty in that area to the Jewish people .....which gives Israel the WORLD's LEGITIMACY TO THE TERRITORY.

But, more importantly than all the above in REALPOLITIK is the fact that (as indicated above):the territory was captured in defensive wars.

Israel fought 5 or 6 Wars of TOTAL SURVIVAL because A SINGLE DEFEAT would have meant TOTAL & COMPLETE ANNIHILATION from the surrounding Arabs with a population close to 10 TIMES its population, and Israel's Total Area is/was comparable to the Arab & Muslim lands likened to that of a postage stamp to a Football Field ...... Israel succeeded in defeating and acquiring for itself the present BUFFER ZONE !!!

What the Muslim Swine, and you theliq want, is for Israel to give back the territories LEGITIMATELY acquired after Israel's defense FOR ITS EXISTENCE as a Territory and a People....and in this case.

That ain't gonna happen.

IRREFUTABLE HISTORICAL FACT: America now has a wide swathe of  its States' Territory won from Mexico: Texas, New Mexico, Arizona, etc...... in your wildest dreams, you fucking blithering idiot, can you imagine America "returning" these States to Mexico ?!?!?

Especially if Mexico WAS TEN TIMES THE SIZE OF AMERICA AND THREATENED AMERICA WITH ITS EXTINCTION ON A daily basis ?!?!?

WISE UP, FOOL !!!

BTW, I am NOT a Jew. However, I hate our ENEMY WITHIN & WITHOUT: The Muslim Swine.


----------



## Jroc (Aug 13, 2011)

theliq said:


> 650,000 Muslim ARABS
> 
> 81,000  Christian ARABS
> 
> ...





First of all, those numbers include the entire British Mandate which means all of the current country of Jordan. I guess that would make sense, since they are all the same people. Jordanians, Lebanese, Syrians they have their lands and now the Jews have theirs back. I also noticed you switched from Arabs to begin with, Then you move right to "Palestinians" How convenient, a common tactic of the Arab sympathizers. You were right to begin with.


----------



## BenNatuf (Aug 13, 2011)

So the Arabs that illegally immigrated to the levant durring the British mandate are OK?  These immigrants owned no land and nothing was taken from them.  They had no nation to lose as no nation of "Palestine" has never existed anywhere.  The land in Israel was owned by absentee Egyptian and Jordanian landlords who have been compensated for the land, the rest of Israel was purchased from it's owners or ceded to Israel by Britain after it's being ceded to it by the Ottoman empire when they were defeated.  It was land owned by the state, never any of which was ever anything called Palestine.

LOL... Arabs, dumb ass, are from Arabia, not Israel.  There is not now, nor has there ever been any state called "Palestine" and no "Palestinian" has ever ruled one.  Palistine was a Roman invention naming the land after Philistines (greeks) which the current crop of Arab interlopers are deffinately not.


----------



## gautama (Aug 13, 2011)

BenNatuf said:


> So the Arabs that illegally immigrated to the levant durring the British mandate are OK?  These immigrants owned no land and nothing was taken from them.  They had no nation to lose as no nation of "Palestine" has never existed anywhere.  The land in Israel was owned by absentee Egyptian and Jordanian landlords who have been compensated for the land, the rest of Israel was purchased from it's owners or ceded to Israel by Britain after it's being ceded to it by the Ottoman empire when they were defeated.  It was land owned by the state, never any of which was ever anything called Palestine.
> 
> LOL... Arabs, dumb ass, are from Arabia, not Israel.  There is not now, nor has there ever been any state called "Palestine" and no "Palestinian" has ever ruled one.  Palistine was a Roman invention naming the land after Philistines (greeks) which the current crop of Arab interlopers are deffinately not.



And, here is the final bit of info that TOTALLY ANNIHILATES the Muslim/Palistinian Arselicker theliq's contemptible BULLSHIT that attempted to support the NON-EXISTENT "Palestinian" cause.

And, it is from an impartial, completely objective observer, a Japanese chap Yashiko Sagamori:


A Japanese View of the Palestinians by Yashiko Sagamori:

If you are so sure that "Palestine, the country, goes back through most of recorded history", I expect you to be able to answer a few basic questions about that country of Palestine:

When was it founded and by whom?

What were its borders?

What was its capital?

What were its major cities?

What constituted the basis of its economy?

What was its form of government?

Can you name at least one Palestinian leader before Arafat?

Was Palestine ever recognized by a country whose existence, at that time or now, leaves no room for interpretation?

What was the language of the country of Palestine?

What was the prevalent religion of the country of Palestine?

What was the name of its currency? Choose any date in history and tell what was the approximate exchange rate of the Palestinian monetary unit against the US dollar, German mark, GB pound, Japanese yen, or Chinese yuan on that date.

And, finally, since there is no such country today, what caused its demise and when did it occur?

You are lamenting the "low sinking" of a "once proud" nation. Please tell me, when exactly was that "nation" proud and what was it so proud of?

And here is the least sarcastic question of all: If the people you mistakenly call "Palestinians" are anything but generic Arabs collected from all over or thrown out of the Arab world, if they really have a genuine ethnic identity that gives them right for self-determination, why did they never try to become independent until Arabs suffered their devastating defeat in the Six Day War?

I hope you avoid the temptation to trace the modern day "Palestinians" to the Biblical Philistines: substituting etymology for history won't work here.

The truth should be obvious to everyone who wants to know it. Arab countries have never abandoned the dream of destroying Israel they still cherish it today. Having time and again failed to achieve their evil goal with military means, they decided to fight Israel by proxy. For that purpose, they created a terrorist organization, cynically called it "the Palestinian people" and installed it in Gaza, Judea, and Samaria. How else can you explain the refusal by Jordan and Egypt to unconditionally accept back the "West Bank" and Gaza, respectively?

The fact is, Arabs populating Gaza, Judea, and Samaria have much less claim to nationhood than that Indian tribe that successfully emerged in Connecticut with the purpose of starting a tax-exempt casino: at least that tribe had a constructive goal that motivated them. The so called "Palestinians" have only one motivation: the destruction of Israel, and in my book that is not sufficient to consider them a nation" or anything else except what they really are: a terrorist organization that will one day be dismantled.

In fact, there is only one way to achieve peace in the Middle East. Arab countries must acknowledge and accept their defeat in their war against Israel and, as the losing side should, pay Israel reparations for the more than 50 years of devastation they have visited on it. The most appropriate form of such reparations would be the removal of their terrorist organization from the land of Israel and accepting Israel's ancient sovereignty over Gaza, Judea, and Samaria.

That will mark the end of the Palestinian people. What are you saying again was its beginning?

You are absolutely correct in your understanding of the "Palestinians" murderous motives. I am afraid however that you, along with 99% of the population of this planet have missed the beginning of WWIII (the enemy call it Jihad) quite a few years ago. The siege of the US embassy in Tehran in 1979, an event to which the latest Nobel Peace Prize winner had so miserably failed to respond, can be very well used as the day WWIII stepped out of the pages of the Koran and into the current events.

I pray the United States and Israel lead the world to victory in this war. Come to think of it, there is no choice, be you a Christian, or even, believe it or not, a Muslim.


----------



## BoycottTheday (Aug 13, 2011)




----------



## theliq (Aug 14, 2011)

Shit we know that some Americans are fcuing stupid and ignorant...ever heard of KANE and ABEL..............Kane's decendents became the JEWS and Abel's became the ARABS.

As for your totally ingnorant spew of how Israel came into being,is so moronic as to wonder if you passed 2nd grade at school.these comments are lackadaisical nonsensebut "A" typical of a nation who think they are something special...POOOR OLD AMERICANS the worlds biggest bullshit artists


BenNatuf said:


> So the Arabs that illegally immigrated to the levant durring the British mandate are OK?  These immigrants owned no land and nothing was taken from them.  They had no nation to lose as no nation of "Palestine" has never existed anywhere.  The land in Israel was owned by absentee Egyptian and Jordanian landlords who have been compensated for the land, the rest of Israel was purchased from it's owners or ceded to Israel by Britain after it's being ceded to it by the Ottoman empire when they were defeated.  It was land owned by the state, never any of which was ever anything called Palestine.
> 
> LOL... Arabs, dumb ass, are from Arabia, not Israel.  There is not now, nor has there ever been any state called "Palestine" and no "Palestinian" has ever ruled one.  Palistine was a Roman invention naming the land after Philistines (greeks) which the current crop of Arab interlopers are deffinately not.


----------



## Charles_Main (Aug 14, 2011)

theliq said:


> Yes I have actually,and in some Arabic cuntries they are treated much like the Israelis treat them.
> 
> 
> BoycottTheday said:
> ...



Actually in most Muslim Countries the Vast Majority of People are treated far worse than Israel Treats the Palestinians. let alone the 1 Million Arab Israeli Citizens who live, work, and VOTE in Israel.


----------



## Texanmike (Aug 14, 2011)

I support sorting this out the same way we have for thousands of years.  Let them have a war. Whoever wins gets to have a country.  Why is that such a novel idea?

Mike


----------



## theliq (Aug 14, 2011)

GOD you are a total heathen.......and an idiot to boot.......how could any rational person dialogue with you,other than some white BOY.......who is of the same ILK????????

I note with much mirth.....how at the end of this SPEW,you brought in the President of Iran....who is Persian not Arabic....Gautama you are a DOPE


gautama said:


> BenNatuf said:
> 
> 
> > So the Arabs that illegally immigrated to the levant durring the British mandate are OK?  These immigrants owned no land and nothing was taken from them.  They had no nation to lose as no nation of "Palestine" has never existed anywhere.  The land in Israel was owned by absentee Egyptian and Jordanian landlords who have been compensated for the land, the rest of Israel was purchased from it's owners or ceded to Israel by Britain after it's being ceded to it by the Ottoman empire when they were defeated.  It was land owned by the state, never any of which was ever anything called Palestine.
> ...


----------



## theliq (Aug 14, 2011)

Mike for the simple reason,it will change NOTHING..........Negotiated settlement is the only way.
Anyway you only have to see what's happened and the horrendous cost in LIVES and money the US has had to endure in Iraq,Afghanistan and Vietnam.
No Mike this is one solution where the Pen is mighty,the Gun not so.Just saying


Texanmike said:


> I support sorting this out the same way we have for thousands of years.  Let them have a war. Whoever wins gets to have a country.  Why is that such a novel idea?
> 
> Mike


----------



## Texanmike (Aug 14, 2011)

theliq said:


> GOD you are a total heathen.......and an idiot to boot.......how could any rational person dialogue with you,*other than some white BOY*.......who is of the same ILK????????
> 
> I note with much mirth.....how at the end of this SPEW,you brought in the President of Iran....who is Persian not Arabic....Gautama you are a DOPE



You realize that your statement is equally as idiotic?

Mike


----------



## theliq (Aug 14, 2011)

And I doubt Charles has been to none of these countries


Charles_Main said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Yes I have actually,and in some Arabic cuntries they are treated much like the Israelis treat them.
> ...


----------



## Texanmike (Aug 14, 2011)

theliq said:


> Mike for the simple reason,it will change NOTHING..........Negotiated settlement is the only way.
> Anyway you only have to see what's happened and the horrendous cost in LIVES and money the US has had to endure in Iraq,Afghanistan and Vietnam.
> No Mike this is one solution where the Pen is mighty,the Gun not so.Just saying
> 
> ...



I agree it will change nothing.  I think in this case the gun is as equally ineffective as the pen.  

They will not negotiate a settlement and if they do it will only be good until one decides they want something the other possesses.  There has been plenty of negotiating for the last 30 years.  My concern is that we GTFO and stop sending money over there.

Mike


----------



## theliq (Aug 14, 2011)

Mike,stop defending the indefencible.........you are better than that


Texanmike said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > GOD you are a total heathen.......and an idiot to boot.......how could any rational person dialogue with you,*other than some white BOY*.......who is of the same ILK????????
> ...


----------



## gautama (Aug 15, 2011)

theliq said:


> Mike,stop defending the indefencible.........you are better than that
> 
> 
> Texanmike said:
> ...



Theliq aka The Muslim/Palistinian ArseLicker:

I never claimed the Whackjob Ahmadinnejad was a fucking Arab. 

I know that fucking *MUSLIM* Iranians are not fucking Arabs.

But *BOTH* Arabs and Iranians are fucking *MUSLIMS !!!*

So, either learn how to read with the ability to think, or don't be an ignorant arsehole who assumes that *BOTH* Arabs and Iranians are *NOT*MUSLIMS.

The facts are clear and my previous TWO posts: One by me, the other by me quoting the Japanese chap Sagamori *UNEQUIVOCALLY PROVE YOU TO BE FULL OF SHIT !!!*


----------



## Texanmike (Aug 15, 2011)

theliq said:


> Mike,stop defending the indefencible.........you are better than that
> 
> 
> Texanmike said:
> ...



I wasn't defending anyone.  I was pointing out that when you say things like that it takes away from your argument.  I know it can be frustrating to argue with people, especially when they make incendiary comments or are obtuse but the language you used cheapens your argument it doesn't add to it.  We're all guilty of it, I've done it... and usually (I haven't been here long but in 4000+posts at another place) the people who want to see honest debate will call you on it.

Mike


----------



## Texanmike (Aug 15, 2011)

gautama said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Mike,stop defending the indefencible.........you are better than that
> ...



Speaking of not adding much to a discussion.  Why bother with the rhetoric and the insults if your argument is that strong?  Yours isn't even light-hearted, its pretty offensive and makes you difficult to take serious.

Mike


----------



## theliq (Aug 15, 2011)

Look Mike,if I'm attacked then I always give a back hander,yes your right it does demean me but I realised that these guys were foulmouthed recalcitant morons and impossible to dialogue with because their comments were incendiary and totally inaccurate.

Look most Americans are Great Folk,I know that from first hand expierence...You are right I was very churlish,again thanks for reminding me,to behave Mike..steve


Texanmike said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Mike,stop defending the indefencible.........you are better than that
> ...


----------



## theliq (Aug 15, 2011)

Really Guantanimo,The majority of Arabs living in Israel are in fact Christian Arabs.....and you are really showing that you cannot comprehend as I have clealy stated that I support both the Israelis and the Palestinians.

Now Ahmadinejad,he is one BAD S.O.A.Bitch,I'll grant you that......Arse Licker,well I don't think so,why would you use a term like that??????????its almost as bad and disrespectful as that horrible term  Mother Fckuer...!!! that Americans use so much...steve Guant just moderate your swearing





gautama said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Mike,stop defending the indefencible.........you are better than that
> ...


----------



## gautama (Aug 15, 2011)

theliq said:


> Really Guantanimo,The majority of Arabs living in Israel are in fact Christian Arabs.....and you are really showing that you cannot comprehend as I have clealy stated that I support both the Israelis and the Palestinians.
> 
> Now Ahmadinejad,he is one BAD S.O.A.Bitch,I'll grant you that......Arse Licker,well I don't think so,why would you use a term like that??????????its almost as bad and disrespectful as that horrible term  Mother Fckuer...!!! that Americans use so much...steve Guant just moderate your swearing
> 
> ...



I repeat what I stated above which in summary is unequivocal proof that you, Theliq as a Muslim/Palestinian Arselicker, are*FULL OF SHIT !!!* 

There is a following addendum: In the post previous to the above, you faked your surprise that I brought in the Whackjob Ahmadinejad as though I brought in Mao Tse Tung when discussing the price of penguins in Antarctica !!!.

Actually, the PSYCHO Ahmadinejad (and his Whackjob Theological mentors of Iran), although not  Arabs, are MUSLIMS. And, represent a more effective threat against Israel than any of the  Arabs who *ALSO* threaten the *TOTAL ANNIHILATION of Israel as a Nation and as a people !!!*

*THAT is why I mentioned the Psycho Ahmadinejad in my post previous to the post quoted above.*

All your obfuscating CAMELSHIT about Arabs living in Israel as being Christian Arabs, and your everlasting  love of the Palestinians *AND ISRAELIS* ........ is IRRELEVANT even if true ...... which it is palpably isn't.

As stated..... your transparent crap is a Mt. Everest of *TRANSPARENT CAMELSHIT !!!*


----------



## Jroc (Aug 15, 2011)

theliq said:


> Really Guantanimo,*The majority of Arabs living in Israel are in fact Christian Arabs*.....and you are really showing that you cannot comprehend as I have clealy stated that I support both the Israelis and the Palestinians.
> 
> Now Ahmadinejad,he is one BAD S.O.A.Bitch,I'll grant you that......Arse Licker,well I don't think so,why would you use a term like that??????????its almost as bad and disrespectful as that horrible term  Mother Fckuer...!!! that Americans use so much...steve Guant just moderate your swearing
> 
> ...



Wrong.... Where did you get that idea? Christians are a small minority in Israel...




> The religious affiliation of the Israeli population[vague] as of 2005 was 76.2% Jewish, 16.1% Muslim, 2.1% Christian, and 1.6% Druze, with the remaining 4.0% not classified by religion.[2]
> 
> Israel has no entrenched constitution, but freedom of religion is anchored in law




Religion in Israel - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Texanmike (Aug 15, 2011)

theliq said:


> Look Mike,if I'm attacked then I always give a back hander,yes your right it does demean me but I realised that these guys were foulmouthed recalcitant morons and impossible to dialogue with because their comments were incendiary and totally inaccurate.
> 
> Look most Americans are Great Folk,I know that from first hand expierence...You are right I was very churlish,again thanks for reminding me,to behave Mike..steve
> 
> ...



We're cool.  Just wanted to remind you that I'm better than your average American-- I'm Texan.

Mike


----------



## konradv (Aug 15, 2011)

Texanmike said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Look Mike,if I'm attacked then I always give a back hander,yes your right it does demean me but I realised that these guys were foulmouthed recalcitant morons and impossible to dialogue with because their comments were incendiary and totally inaccurate.
> ...



Better?  Definitely not smarter!  When Texas was admitted to the union they had the option of breaking up into 5 states and would therefore have had 10 senators.  They settled for 2!  'Nuff said.


----------



## gautama (Aug 15, 2011)

Jroc said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Really Guantanimo,*The majority of Arabs living in Israel are in fact Christian Arabs*.....and you are really showing that you cannot comprehend as I have clealy stated that I support both the Israelis and the Palestinians.
> ...



Jroc effectively squelches the transparent, arrant, BULLSHIT of Theliq.

The Muslim/Palestinian Arse Licker Theliq is a contemptible LIAR, in addition to all of his other mendacious agenda.

His claim that the Arabs in Israel (and Israel by implication means "Palestine") are *CHRISTIANS* is *BIZZARE, TRANSPARENT BULLSHIT !!!*

I'll even offer an additional FACT:

*HUNDREDS of*Christian (supposedly Arab) Families, especially their *MOTHERS* would *NOT* groom their beloved children to become suicide bombers, and weep torrents of tears *from joy* to suffer the HORROR of ETERNAL *HELL* which the Christian Dogma states is the fate of those that commit suicide.....and the suicide bombers !!!

However with the fucking Muslims, being a suicide-bomber freak for the cause of Allah.........which according to these Bloodthirsty Fanatical Muslim Shitheads ........ is the ANNIHILATION of ISRAEL & ITS PEOPLE ........results in *AN ETERNITY OF BEING BONGED OUTA ONE'S MIND & FUCKING 72 VIRGINS WHILE WALLOWING IN MYRRH AND INCENSE !!!*

Now, you fucking LIAR, Theliq ......how do you answer Jroc's facts about the religious composition of Israel.......and my example regarding the hundreds of whackjob SUPPOSEDLY "CHRISTIAN" *SUICIDE BOMBERS ?!?!?*

Go flush yourself down the nearest toilet bowl.

You're done, arsehole.


----------



## Shogun (Aug 15, 2011)

did those *bolded* words get yer RAGE out, you fucking idiot?


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Aug 15, 2011)

theliq said:


> If you talking to me,then you want to watch your MOUTH
> 
> 
> BoycottTheday said:
> ...



Please return to your Nazi rally and leave us the fuck alone.


----------



## gautama (Aug 15, 2011)

Shogun said:


> did those *bolded* words get yer RAGE out, you fucking idiot?



Shitgun,

Your vacuous, meaningless BULLLSHIT that does not negate a single fact provided by Jroc & me  is proof enough that you are not only a fucking congenital idiot.......but a Piece of Shit as well.


----------



## theliq (Aug 16, 2011)

YOU SHOULD BE DEPORTED FROM THE USA with your sidekick Joc...as YOU are clearly UNAMERICAN..........YOU ARE MENTALLY UNBALANCED AND A BULLSHIT ARTIST A AND YOUBULLSHIT UP YOUR OWN ASS....work it out,. you bloody filthy foulmouth Your brain is full of as always one step ahead...........





gautama said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > did those *bolded* words get yer RAGE out, you fucking idiot?
> ...


----------



## theliq (Aug 16, 2011)

YUK...Soggy in NOLA......you make a bad lover...just saying


Soggy in NOLA said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > If you talking to me,then you want to watch your MOUTH
> ...


----------



## ScienceRocks (Aug 16, 2011)

The honest truth is who ever that can hold the ground with there military strength should have it. It is as easy as that. 

If Israel is powerful enough to beat all the arab nations, which they beat Syria, Egypt, like a rented mule and could of taken a lot more land. Why should they have to give up a inch of land? The winner gets the spoils. 

NO America shouldn't help them---it is not OUR PLACE. I think America needs to hold onto its land before it loses it to Mexico, which it will if it is not careful. 

If Palestine wants land then it can beat Israel back.

America should focus on America and make sure it holds into its southwest, and Israel, and the other nations of the world should do the same.


----------



## gautama (Aug 16, 2011)

theliq said:


> YUK...Soggy in NOLA......you make a bad lover...just saying
> 
> 
> Soggy in NOLA said:
> ...



It's *NOT* really amazing that this Muslim/Palestinian ArseLicking Piece of Shit, theliq, can only respond to the *MULTIPLE CHECKMATES* to his patently idiotic attempts to justify the Muslim/Palistinian cause with some sort of meaningless slur on Soggy in Nola which is not only BIZARRE, WITHOUT ANY MERIT, but also TOTALLY IRRELEVANT to the issue.


----------



## gautama (Aug 16, 2011)

Matthew said:


> The honest truth is who ever that can hold the ground with there military strength should have it. It is as easy as that.
> 
> If Israel is powerful enough to beat all the arab nations, which they beat Syria, Egypt, like a rented mule and could of taken a lot more land. Why should they have to give up a inch of land? The winner gets the spoils.
> 
> ...



Matthew,

The only point of disagreement I have with you is that if the so-called "Palestinians" call on their fucking IslamoFascist PIECE OF SHIT allies that threaten Israel DAILY with the threat of TOTAL ANNIHILATION as a Nation and a People ....... then America *SHOULD NOT* leave its *ONLY* True Ally in the Mid East to defend itself from the *COMBINED FUCKING ISLAMOFASCIST MUSLIMS (that includes Iran) as well as the fucked up (Muslim) Arabs.*


----------



## FA_Q2 (Aug 17, 2011)

Matthew said:


> The honest truth is who ever that can hold the ground with there military strength should have it. It is as easy as that.
> 
> If Israel is powerful enough to beat all the arab nations, which they beat Syria, Egypt, like a rented mule and could of taken a lot more land. Why should they have to give up a inch of land? The winner gets the spoils.
> 
> ...


That is a yes and no really.  Sure, I am against the US acting as world police and want to see much of those efforts brought back to bear on our own problems but you have also got to remember that we DO have international interests that play into this as well.  One of those just might be keeping Israel in place so that the Arab nations stay focused over there instead of over here or that a united middle east under a theocratic government would be a tremendous problem not just for us but for the entire world.  Isolationism is not a good thing and we learned our lesson in world war 2 about that type of policy and the dangers it comes with.


----------



## theliq (Aug 17, 2011)

Matthew,Matthew,Matthew so by your analogy, you then imply that if various nations say Russia,China,Mexico,Canada....(.plus a load of mercenaries that Israel for example like to use) decide to attack the US,that they can keep any land they invade and capture and its as easy as that??????????Remembering that you cannot fight a WAR on 4 sides.

And YET YOU HELP ISRAEL WITH TRILLIONS OF DOLLARS WORTH OF "AID"(ARMS MAINLY) every year,so in effect the US are in a partnership with ISRAEL as it is,well it would be,being as the USA is the 2nd STATE of ISRAEL.

NO Matt,your mutterings will not do...not for a peaceful resolution.........Maybe in the future YOU don't mind, only being able to speak Russian or Chinese because you may get what you wish for,if you keep thinking like you do....IT WILL BE AS EASY AS THAT..as you say.


Matthew said:


> The honest truth is who ever that can hold the ground with there military strength should have it. It is as easy as that.
> 
> If Israel is powerful enough to beat all the arab nations, which they beat Syria, Egypt, like a rented mule and could of taken a lot more land. Why should they have to give up a inch of land? The winner gets the spoils.
> 
> ...


----------



## gautama (Aug 17, 2011)

theliq said:


> Matthew,Matthew,Matthew so by your analogy, you then imply that if various nations say Russia,China,Mexico,Canada....(.plus a load of mercenaries that Israel for example like to use) decide to attack the US,that they can keep any land they invade and capture and its as easy as that??????????Remembering that you cannot fight a WAR on 4 sides.
> 
> And YET YOU HELP ISRAEL WITH TRILLIONS OF DOLLARS WORTH OF "AID"(ARMS MAINLY) every year,so in effect the US are in a partnership with ISRAEL as it is,well it would be,being as the USA is the 2nd STATE of ISRAEL.
> 
> ...



Theliq, the Muslim/Palestinian ArseLicking Loser is not only a Delusional Freak......he is also a genuine LYING Piece of Shit.

Theliq's transparent BULLSHIT is for all the rational non-LIEberrhoidal people (and even they might) OBVIOUSLY determine is BIZARRE UNSUBSTANTIATED, FALSIFIED NONSENSE !!!

But, being a dedicated Muslim/Palestinian ArseLicking Freak, and a delusional whackjob, he will, apparently, continue to inundate the thread with his TRANSPARENT CRAPPOLA.


----------



## gautama (Aug 17, 2011)

Texanmike said:


> gautama said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...



I am merely responding to continual bullshit on this obvious issue.

And, since you can't understand that, all I can say to a fucktard like you is go fuck yourself and join the Muslim/Palestinian ArseLicking Loser, however partially, to give this delusional freak some support by *equating* irrefutable evidence (even in a small measure) to his transparent crappola.


----------



## Texanmike (Aug 17, 2011)

gautama said:


> Texanmike said:
> 
> 
> > gautama said:
> ...



You're impressive. Your abilitiy to avoid constructive debate is depressing, apparently you suck at life.  

See how easy that was. I didn't do anything constructive in this post.  That's pretty close to what you do every time.  You like?

Mike


----------



## Jroc (Aug 17, 2011)

theliq said:


> Matthew,Matthew,Matthew so by your analogy, you then imply that if various nations say Russia,China,Mexico,Canada....(.plus a load of mercenaries that Israel for example like to use) decide to attack the US,that they can keep any land they invade and capture and its as easy as that??????????Remembering that you cannot fight a WAR on 4 sides.
> 
> And *YET YOU HELP ISRAEL WITH TRILLIONS OF DOLLARS WORTH OF "AID"(ARMS MAINLY) every year,so in effect the US are in a partnership with ISRAEL as it is,well it would be,being as the USA is the 2nd STATE of ISRAEL.*
> 
> ...



Why do you even bother to post on this subject when you apparently have no idea what you're talking about? Only in your mind does 3 billion per year in aid equal trillions. You're clueless on the subject move on to something to you actuallysomething know about


----------



## theliq (Aug 18, 2011)

Thanks for that correction Jroc,I get carried away at times......having lived in Israel on two occassions,I have a reasonable grasp of things Israel..........putting the Palestinian issue aside for a moment Israel like most Democracies changes Political Parties at elections often only by a small percentage.....You have the Secular and Religious,often at loggerheads like every bouyant society,don't think for a moment its completely harmonious.

One thing they all want is to live in Peace with their Palestinian cousins,the problem is mainly the religious Right.....Like Hamas(a political party)they wish to see the banishment or worse of their foe.

The Jewish nation with the inclusion of US help... wanted the Palestinians to have open and free elections,which the Palestinians did...and at that time elected Hamas in the Gaza Strip...much to the consternation of both Israel and the US..but you can't have it both ways,they did what was asked of them,not forgetting of course that Hamas was supported by both Israel and the US(arms and expertise)in the beginning,hoping that they would be a foil against Yasser Arafat/Al-Fatah....all it created was the first intafada against Israel...this was a horrible mis- calculation by Is/US and only made matters worse.

It made matters far worse for the Gaza Palestinians as they now have to live in fear,intimidation and dread as THEIR lives and hopes have been destroyed by those amongst them who essentially are terrorists,terrorists to Israel and to the Palestinian people......when folk foulmouth the everyday Palestinians,little do they realize that they are between a rock and an anvil. Maybe I have not elucidated clearly but my support is for Israel and the Palestinian people...NOT HAMAS or their Ilk..to be continued as I fly to KL for the day




Jroc said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew,Matthew,Matthew so by your analogy, you then imply that if various nations say Russia,China,Mexico,Canada....(.plus a load of mercenaries that Israel for example like to use) decide to attack the US,that they can keep any land they invade and capture and its as easy as that??????????Remembering that you cannot fight a WAR on 4 sides.
> ...


----------



## AmericanFirst (Aug 20, 2011)

theliq said:


> No I don't but have been there a couple of times.....I'd dislike to be a Palestinian living there though,talk about 3rd class citizens in their own land.theliq
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Israel is not the palestinians land, they are the invaders. God promised Israel to Abraham not the false prophet pedophile mohamed.


----------



## theliq (Aug 25, 2011)

Well the Jewish nation was actually founded by David (King David) of Goliath fame,who incidentally joined forces with the Phillisines to defeat Saul the leader of the Jews at the time...methinks you need to read up on early Jewish history before making such absurd comments,like most Americans you only know either a smattering of history or none at all. I'm theliq..I kick ass because I'm right and I can and I do.


AmericanFirst said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > No I don't but have been there a couple of times.....I'd dislike to be a Palestinian living there though,talk about 3rd class citizens in their own land.theliq
> ...


----------



## Jroc (Aug 25, 2011)

theliq said:


> Well the Jewish nation was actually founded by David (King David) of Goliath fame,who incidentally joined forces with the Phillisines to defeat Saul the leader of the Jews at the time...methinks you need to read up on early Jewish history before making such absurd comments,like most Americans you only know either a smattering of history or none at all. *I'm theliq..I kick ass because I'm right and I can and I do.*
> 
> 
> AmericanFirst said:
> ...



 Umm....You've been wrong on most of your posts on this thread, So whose "ass are you kicking" again? also one post you say you've lived in Israel, another you said you've "been there a couple of times" I think your full of shit


----------



## editec (Aug 25, 2011)

Well, while the estimates vary considerably, it is fact that_ some number of Jews_ lived in Palestine before 1914.

The number was small in comparison to the number of non-Jews who lived there, of course.

Why does it matter _now?_

I don't really think it does.


----------



## theliq (Aug 25, 2011)

By your response Jroc you must be feeling my doc martins belting your sorry ass,its obvious you have never been to Israel and you know zilch about Jewish history,as for me,well I have clearly been to Israel but you methinks not.
Much like most of your prose,you are ill informed and by virtue of your ignorance have little of any accuracy on this subject. Shame really because unlike that filth Guantanamo,you seem to be a reasonable guy...steve aka the ASS KICKER


Jroc said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Well the Jewish nation was actually founded by David (King David) of Goliath fame,who incidentally joined forces with the Phillisines to defeat Saul the leader of the Jews at the time...methinks you need to read up on early Jewish history before making such absurd comments,like most Americans you only know either a smattering of history or none at all. *I'm theliq..I kick ass because I'm right and I can and I do.*
> ...


----------



## theliq (Aug 25, 2011)

Excellent comment editec,and so true...steve


editec said:


> Well, while the estimates vary considerably, it is fact that_ some number of Jews_ lived in Palestine before 1914.
> 
> The number was small in comparison to the number of non-Jews who lived there, of course.
> 
> ...


----------



## FA_Q2 (Aug 25, 2011)

theliq said:


> Matthew,Matthew,Matthew so by your analogy, you then imply that if various nations say Russia,China,Mexico,Canada....(.plus a load of mercenaries that Israel for example like to use) decide to attack the US,that they can keep any land they invade and capture and its as easy as that??????????Remembering that you cannot fight a WAR on 4 sides.


[/QUOTE]

Yes, as a matter of fact.  That is how war works.  Most of the time that does not happen in modern days because the land would be too devastated and the populous to ingrained in their own nationality and, above all, the new land would be almost impossible to defend if it was not already sharing a border.  What is Russia going to do with Colorado?  

The US conquered land in the Mexican war.  All land today came from conquered lands in the past.  It is how war works.


----------



## Jroc (Aug 25, 2011)

theliq said:


> By your response Jroc you must be feeling my doc martins belting your sorry ass,its obvious you have never been to Israel and you know zilch about Jewish history,as for me,well I have clearly been to Israel but you methinks not.
> Much like most of your prose,you are ill informed and by virtue of your ignorance have little of any accuracy on this subject. Shame really because unlike that filth Guantanamo,you seem to be a reasonable guy...steve aka the ASS KICKER
> 
> 
> ...



Reread the thread idiot. Your posts are pretty much all wrong. Congrats at least your consistent


----------



## theliq (Aug 25, 2011)

Jroc well one of us is wrong,your good on one liners but crap on substance,here is to your improvement....and so say a lot of folk. You must STOP taking things personally,such an American traite.steve


Jroc said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > By your response Jroc you must be feeling my doc martins belting your sorry ass,its obvious you have never been to Israel and you know zilch about Jewish history,as for me,well I have clearly been to Israel but you methinks not.
> ...


----------

